# Game 7 - Grizzlies at Suns: Match-up Challenge Thread



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Match-up of the Night*


*Steve Nash* versus *Damon Stoudamire*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Points
<td>Rebounds
<td>Assists
<td>Steals
<td>Blocks
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*18.3*
<td>*3.0*
<td>*11.3*
<td>*1.5*
<td>*.17*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*7.6*
<td>*3.0*
<td>*4.3*
<td>*.71*
<td>*.00*
</table>

*Make your predictions!​*
Suns Match-up Challenge Rules and Results​
Note: Be sure to make your predictions in this format: 
*Points - Rebounds - Assists - Steals - Blocks*​


Since this is the first time, let me clarify. You are guessing a number of things:

1) Who wins and final score. 
EXAMPLE: Suns 98-Grizzlies 89

2) Points, rebounds, assists, steals and blocks for each match-up player of the night.
EXAMPLE: Steve Nash: 15, 3, 11, 1, 0 - Damon Stoudamire: 12, 2, 6, 2, 0

Any questions, send a PM to Zei_Zao_LS.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll go!

Suns 94-Grizzlies 91
Steve Nash: 17, 4, 10, 1, 0 - Damon Stoudamire: 14, 2, 6, 2, 0


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Suns 101, Griz 96

Steve Nash - 15, 3, 12, 0, 0

Stoudamire - 19, 5, 6, 1, 0


ppl tend to have good games against Nash =\


----------



## Amaretotheline32 (Nov 15, 2005)

suns 108 grizz 105

steve nash- 20,4,12,1,0 - stoudemire- 18,2,5,2,0


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 107
Grizz 102

Nash 17 pts, 2 reb, 10 assi, 1 stl, 0 bks
Stoudamire 21 pts, 3 reb, 4 assi, 2 stls, 0 bks


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

1)Suns 108 Grizzlies 101

2)Nash - 21 pts, 4 rebs, 12 asts, 1 stl, 0 blk
Stoudamire - 20 pts, 3 rebs, 6 asts, 1 stl, 0 blk


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought Damon Stoudamire was injuried? 


Suns 105 Grizz 98


Nash 15 2 11 1 0


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I thought Damon Stoudamire was injuried?
> 
> 
> Suns 105 Grizz 98
> ...


He was out with an ankle injury two games ago, but returned to the starting lineup Monday night against the Lakers. Now Mike Miller is questionable, but Damon should be in there still.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

If you guys don't mind, I am a lazy guy who likes things neat and pretty, so I made my prediction below using the same table code posted above, just modified.

<table border=2 align=left>
<tr align=center><td>*Player*
<td>*Points*
<td>*Rebounds*
<td>*Assists*
<td>*Steals*
<td>*Blocks*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*19*
<td>*4*
<td>*12*
<td>*1*
<td>*0*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*13*
<td>*5*
<td>*4*
<td>*2*
<td>*0*
</table>

<table border=5 align=left>
<tr align=left><td>*Phoenix Suns*
<td>*116*
<tr align=left><td>*Memphis Grizzlies*
<td>*102*
</table>


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

30 more minutes until this closes, get your guesses in!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Suns - 111, Grizz - 109

Nash - 16 pts. 2 rbs. 13 ast. 1 stl. 0 blk.
Damon - 21 pts. 1 rbs. 5 ast. 1 stl. 0 blk.

<hr>
Predictions have been closed!


----------

